

What the heck is shadow DOM? - jsalinas
http://glazkov.com/2011/01/14/what-the-heck-is-shadow-dom/

======
jtsagata
It is better do this with HTC or XBL. Look here <http://dean.edwards.name/moz-
behaviors/>

Sadly only firefox and ie can do this for years

